# Errores sutiles que delatan que no eres nativo



## KateNicole

Hola,
Me gustaria saber cuales son algunos errores (en el habla o en la redaccion)sutiles que delata que una persona no es nativa, aunque por lo general habla muy bien el espanol.  

Una cosa que he notado en las personas de Estados Unidos es que a veces ponen muchas comas innecesarias, especialmente despues de la palabra "pero".  
Ejemplo:  Me gusta esta camisa pero, pero no me queda.
o            Me gusta esta camisa.  Pero, no me queda.

(Yo tengo entendido que los dos estan mal)

Tambien he oido decir "nieva" en vez de "neva" muy a menudo.

Me gustaria que comentaran aqui sobre los errores sutiles que han notado en las personas cuyo primer idioma no es el espanol, para asi poder evitarlos yo.    Gracias!!

Lamento no poder usar los acentos.
Favor de corregir mis errores.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

KateNicole said:
			
		

> Hola,
> Tambien he oido decir "nieva" en vez de "neva" muy a menudo.


Sólo una pequeña cosa...
la conjugación es "nieva" mira aquí.
Saludos
Tigger


----------



## lazarus1907

KateNicole said:
			
		

> Hola,
> Me gustaria saber cuales son algunos errores (en el habla o en la redaccion)sutiles que delata*n* que una persona no es nativa, aunque por lo general habl*e* muy bien el espanol.
> 
> Una cosa que he notado en las personas de Estados Unidos es que a veces ponen muchas comas innecesarias, especialmente despues de la palabra "pero".
> Ejemplo:  Me gusta esta camisa pero, pero no me queda.
> o            Me gusta esta camisa.  Pero, no me queda.
> 
> Sin embargo, en "Me gusta esta camisa, pero no me queda" es correcta.
> 
> (Yo tengo entendido que los dos estan mal)
> 
> Tambien he oido decir "nieva" en vez de "neva" muy a menudo.
> 
> Me gustaria que comentaran aqui *sobre* los errores sutiles que han notado en las personas cuyo primer idioma no es el espanol, para asi poder evitarlos yo.    Gracias!!
> 
> Lamento no poder usar los acentos.
> Favor de corregir mis errores.



Es difícil hablar de errores sutiles, porque los típicos que comenten los extranjeros nos suenan fatal a los nativos. Normalmente son usos incorrectos de preposiciones, tiempos y modos, y mala elección de palabras. Pero lo pensaré con más detenimiento.

Por ejemplo, se dice "comentar algo", y "hacer un comentario/comentarios *sobre *algo" (ésta última frase es la que quizá deberías haber usado).

Un error frecuente es el uso de pronombres personales: "Yo le dije que viniera"


----------



## diegodbs

Otro error bastante común en personas de habla inglesa es el uso innecesario de pronombres personales.
- Yo le dije que yo no quería ir. (correcto: yo le dije que no quería ir)

Otro también es el no apreciar la sutileza del subjuntivo. Hay un famoso escritor irlandés que lleva muchos años viviendo en España y ha escrito mucho sobre García Lorca, habla y escribe perfectamente, pero a veces (muy pocas veces) se equivoca al usar el subjuntivo.

Otro error, más sutil aún, es pronunciar las b/d intervocálicas como oclusivas y no como fricativas.


----------



## lazarus1907

Otro error de pronunciación:

La "t" española es dental oclusiva sorda y fricativa a final de sílaba, mientras que en inglés es explosiva. La "t" explosiva suena mal en español.


----------



## KateNicole

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Sólo una pequeña cosa...
> la conjugación es "nieva" mira aquí.
> Saludos
> Tigger


que verguenza!!!!!!  yo por instinto dije "nieva" una vez y todos me "corrijieron" y desde aquel dia he dicho "neva".  Gracias por la correccion.


----------



## KateNicole

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Es difícil hablar de errores sutiles, porque los típicos que comenten los extranjeros nos suenan fatal a los nativos. Normalmente son usos incorrectos de preposiciones, tiempos y modos, y mala elección de palabras. Pero lo pensaré con más detenimiento.
> 
> Por ejemplo, se dice "comentar algo", y "hacer un comentario/comentarios *sobre *algo" (ésta última frase es la que quizá deberías haber usado).
> 
> Un error frecuente es el uso de pronombres personales: "Yo le dije que viniera"


Lo de delatan fue un "error de dedo" y lo de 
me gustaria que comentaran sobre . . .  te suena fatal?  Te pregunto por que acabo de buscar "comenten sobre" en google, y salen un monton de paginas que contienen esa frase.  Aunque muy probablemente no este bien (gramaticamente) parece que muchos nativos si usan "comentar sobre".  Que piensas?


----------



## lazarus1907

Comentar es un verbo transitivo, y como tal debe llevar complemento directo, no suplemento (complemento de régimen preposicional obligatorio). Tú lo estás usando como intransitivo con una preposición que recuerda un poco al inglés (comment on), donde el verbo se puede usar como intransitivo, y supongo que la gente lo ha empezado a usar así por ignorancia. Ninguno de mis diccionarios (y tengo muchos) recoge este uso, y no he encontrado ningún ejemplo en literatura, de entre más de 10000 libros en español, donde aparezca así.



> *comentar.*
> (Del lat. commentāre).
> 1. tr. Explanar, declarar el contenido de un escrito, para que se entienda con más facilidad.
> 2. tr. Hacer comentarios (ǁ juicios o consideraciones).


Pero "hacer comentarios sobre algo" sí es correcto, porque "sobre algo" es un complemento del sustantivo comentario.



> *sobre.*
> 2. prep. acerca de.
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados



Si otros nativos lo usan del mismo modo que tú, entonces éste no es un error exclusivo de los extranjeros (o es un uso hispanoamericano aceptado que desconozco).


----------



## KateNicole

Hola Lazarus,
No estoy discutiendo ni en lo absoluto lo que dices, solo pregunto si en verdad eso se escucha fatal, ya que dijiste que normalmente asi se escuchan los errores de la gente no-nativa.


----------



## lazarus1907

Hola Kate,

No supuse que me estuvieras discutiendo nada. Sencillamente digo que no es correcto aunque la gente lo use, y te he dado la explicación de por qué. Es decisión tuya el seguir usándolo así o no, por supuesto. Yo en españa te corregiría si fuera tu profesor .

Y sí, me suena a calco del inglés.

Un saludo


----------



## COLsass

KateNicole said:
			
		

> que verguenza!!!!!! yo por instinto dije "nieva" una vez y todos me "corrijieron" y desde aquel dia he dicho "neva". Gracias por la correccion.


 
corrijeron, dijeron, trajeron

se pierde la "i" debido a la "j".

La "rrrrr" les da mucha risa si la pronunciamos como si fuera una "r" inglesa. Lo noto aqui en BA!


----------



## KateNicole

UYYY que horror, por supuesto que se que corrijieron esta mal. Te JURO que fue un error de dedo jajajajajaajaja. 
I don't know why in this of all threads I'm making such stupid mistakes!! ACK!


----------



## KateNicole

COLsass said:
			
		

> corrijeron, dijeron, trajeron
> 
> se pierde la "i" debido a la "j".
> 
> La "rrrrr" les da mucha risa si la pronunciamos como si fuera una "r" inglesa. Lo noto aqui en BA!


 Aunque se escucha "fatal" creo que eso es mas perdonable porque algunas personas, por mas que estudien, no pueden controlar tanto su acento.  

Pero claro que delata que no eres nativo.


----------



## Rayines

*Corregir es con "g", por lo tanto es >>>"corrigieron" (esto lo sé de tanto corregir....) *


----------



## Rayines

*Para KateNicole: Bueno, yo también a veces he dicho "Comentame (con acento argentino) sobre el libro que leíste".*
*Ahora, Lazarus, hmm...no es que quiera contradecirte, pero, humm...**porqué, si comentar=hacer comentarios, no se puede usar "comentar sobre"?*


----------



## lazarus1907

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Para KateNicole: Bueno, yo también a veces he dicho "Comentame (con acento argentino) sobre el libro que leíste".*
> *Ahora, Lazarus, hmm...no es que quiera contradecirte, pero, humm...**porqué, si comentar=hacer comentarios, no se puede usar "comentar sobre"?*



La explicación está más arriba: "comentar sobre algo" es un uso intransitivo con suplemento "de algo" (que no está registrado en ningún diccionario). En "Un comentario sobre algo", este "sobre algo" es un complemento del sustantivo comentario, con el sentido de "acerca de".

Déjame darte otro ejemplo:

El libro describe un hombre que....
El libro tiene una descripción sobre un hombre que....
El libro describe sobre un hombre *????*

Voy a relatar un hecho que....
Voy a contar un relato sobre un hecho que...
Voy a relatar sobre un hecho que.... *????*

A un sustantivo no es  difícil ponerle un complemento como "sobre algo", pero no todos los verbos aceptan complementos preposicionales regidos.

Yo lo veo así, al menos. Lamento llevarle la contraria a todo el mundo siempre.


----------



## CheRie

Mi profesora de fonética siempre decía que a nivel de pronunciación son las vocales las que "delatan" a la persona que utiliza un segundo idioma, especialmente si este fue aprendido después de los 17 años de edad.


----------



## diegodbs

Coincido con lazarus1907 en que "comentar sobre algo" es un uso incorrecto y que además no añade nada al signifcado de comentar. Lo veo innecesario y probablemente sea un nuevo descubrimiento de traductores apresurados que traducen demasiado literalmente del inglés (especialmente en periódicos y en televisión), y como "comment" significa "comentar" y "on" puede traducirse como "sobre", está bastante claro el origen de "comentar sobre". Como lo que se dice en prensa o televisión parece que va a misa, esperemos que a alguien no se le ocurra traducir "to put up with" como "poner arriba con".

- comentar algo. (comentar sobre algo)
- hacer comentarios sobre algo. (hacer comentarios algo)


----------



## Tochi

Kate,

Escribes muy bien, de hecho diria que mejor que muchos
que he visto escribir en otros foros y que tienen como
lenguage natal al Español. Nada de lo que escribiste la
primera vez sono mal. De hecho si no das tu nombre nunca
hubiera sabido que el Español no es tu idioma natal.

Un error muy comun es al momento de asignar el genero a los
adjetivos por ejemplo: gato negra, perro brava...etc o de 
asignar el articulo : la gato, la perro. Pero son errores mas
de descuido que de otra cosa.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches,
Soy extranjera. (con esto sólo no se nota ¿verdad?) A mí me delata principalmente el acento. 
Quería hablar _sobre_   de _comentar sobre_ No creo que sea específico de los extranjeros. Se oye todos los días en la tele española.
Buenas noches


----------



## jess oh seven

Bueno, también soy extranjera y cometo muchísimos errores.... pero la cosa que más me molesta es la pronunciación mala.... a mí no me sale la "rr" y me enfada un montón cuando los extranjeros no la pronuncian cuando sé que sí pueden (algunos de mis amigos, por ejemplo). si tuviera la habilidad, lo haría!!! además, cuando los nativos de inglés pronuncia la "d" español muy fuerte, o la "ch" como la inglesa, o ni siquiera intentan hablar con acento español... hay que imitar los que te rodean un poquito!!

no hacen caso a las diferencias y a mí me fastidia...


----------



## ayaram7700

jess oh seven said:


> Bueno, también soy extranjera y cometo muchísimos errores.... pero la cosa que más me molesta es la pronunciación mala.... a mí no me sale la "rr" y me enfada un montón cuando los extranjeros no la pronuncian cuando sé que sí pueden (algunos de mis amigos, por ejemplo). si tuviera la habilidad, lo haría!!! además, cuando los nativos de inglés pronuncia la "d" español muy fuerte, o la "ch" como la inglesa, o ni siquiera intentan hablar con acento español... hay que imitar los que te rodean un poquito!!
> 
> no hacen caso a las diferencias y a mí me fastidia...


 
Uno de los errores que cometen los no nativos es usar "pero" en lugar de "sino", suena *tan fatal,* 

Ejemplo: 
             Dijo que no vieniera a las seis,  pero a las siete y media
             Ella no es mi hermana, pero mi amiga.


----------



## pejeman

lazarus1907 said:


> Pero "hacer comentarios sobre algo" sí es correcto, porque "sobre algo" es un complemento del sustantivo comentario.
> 
> 
> 
> quote]
> 
> En efecto, yo leí "*Comentarios sobre* la guerra de las Galias".
> 
> Saludos


----------



## Honeypum

En general, creo que el error mayor es con el subjuntivo y con el pretérito imperfecto e indefinido.
Trabajo con un chico alemán que habla español bastante bien, pero con el subjuntivo tiene muchísimos problemas. Generalmente lo emplea mal. Y como él, que es el caso que tengo más cerca, muchos extranjeros.


----------



## michita

Hay mucha gente que parece que le declarado la guerra al verbo decir y que utiliza el verbo comentar para todo. Yo entiendo que se comenta un hecho, se comenta sobre algo dicho, pero que cuando se habla, en general, se está diciendo.


----------



## bluenait

Hola,

Yo no tengo los conocimientos académicos de Lazarus pero aún así "comentar sobre..." me suena bastante mal. Ahora, es verdad que en la "tele española" se oyen barbaridades mucho menos sutiles así que no me soprprende nada que se diga y que lo terminemos repitiendo todos.


----------



## SpiceMan

Un error muy común es la confusión con los artículos, no sólo con el género sino que también confunden cuando decir "la casa", "una casa" o "casa" sin artículo. (que dicho sea de paso, no podría explicar cuándo decir qué, y menos en japonés a mi mujer...)


----------



## Servando

En general, las palabras que tienen "ñ" son mal pronunciadas por los de habla inglesa:
 ña/nia, ñe/nie, ñi/nie, ño/nio, ñu/niu.
También batallan con la "rr", haciendo una pronunciación débil.


----------



## mirx

Quizá sea cosa me*j*icana Pejeman, pero  yo también comento sobre cosas, bueno quizá no comente sobre cosas pero sí acerca de cosas, y no, a mí no me suena fatal.

De lo que decían de la "ch" pronunciada como la "ch" inglesa, pues pensarán que no eres nativa o que eres del norte de México de *Sh*ihuahua (Chihuahua), 

Y respondiendo a la pregunta original, creo que los errores más delatables (que delatan), son el uso de las preposiciones, de los artículos y de la concordancia de género.

"Las pájaros volaban por el cielo"

Acerca de corregir, es correcto decir "corrigieron" y de lo de "neva", casi estoy seguro que te corrigió un mexicano, a mi me *corrigieron *muchas veces por decir *nieva, *tanto que mejor utilizaba "cae nieve, caía, nieve, cayó etc." Y hasta que entré a éste foro fue que me desengañe completamente que es nieva.

Sin duda alguna lo que más fácil delata a un no nativo, es su acento, ya que los sonidos en español son bien definidos, no hay "a" que suena a "a" pero casi como "e". Y obviamente la "r", que me supongo es un sonido dificil ya que los bebés tienden a decir, "cagrhooo" (carro)  y "pegrhooo"(perro), asi que mejor dicen "run run" y "gua gua"


----------



## Cosmopolita

Algunos detallecitos...  



KateNicole said:


> Aunque muy probablemente no este bien (gramatica*l*mente) parece que muchos nativos si usan "comentar sobre". Que piensas?


 


Tochi said:


> Kate,
> 
> Escribes muy bien, de hecho diria que mejor que muchos
> que he visto escribir en otros foros y que tienen como
> lengua*j*e natal al Español.


 


jess oh seven said:


> además, cuando los nativos de inglés pronuncia*n* la "d" español*a* muy fuerte, o la "ch" como la inglesa, o ni siquiera intentan hablar con acento español... hay que imitar *a* los que te rodean un poquito!!


 
¿Errores comunes...? Como ya se dijo... el uso del subjuntivo, preposiciones, artículos, pronombres, pronunciaciones... También conjugaciones de verbos irregulares, el uso del verbo ser y estar, la acentuación... 
Realmente, el idioma español es muy difícil, sin contar además la enorme cantidad de modismos, regionalismos y todos los "ismos" que existen y que hacen que hablemos diferente entre los mismos hablantes nativos. Nosotros mismos cometemos muchos errores así que qué les queda a los pobres extranjeros! 
Muchas veces se toma la televisión como modelo y la realidad es que se escuchan muchísimas barbaridades, no sólo de la boca de gente común que sale en pantalla sino también -lo que es más grave aún- de periodistas o comunicadores en general.
Pero bueno, no es sólo con el español, a nosotros nos sucede lo mismo cuando estudiamos otro idioma... no?


----------



## Jellby

¿Cómo se usa el verbo "encantar" (cuando significa "gustar mucho") en otros países? Porque en España se usa, diría yo, únicamente en sentido enunciativo afirmativo, pero no en negativo ("no me encanta la cebolla") ni en interrogativo ("¿te encanta el bacalao?"). Alguna vez he oído a un extranjero usarlo en sentido negativo, y eso, entre otras cosas, lo ha delatado.


----------



## susanb

KateNicole said:


> Hola Lazarus,
> No estoy discutiendo ni en lo absoluto lo que dices, solo pregunto si en verdad eso se escucha fatal, ya que dijiste que normalmente asi se escuchan los errores de la gente no-nativa.


Veo que Lazarus no te ha contestado tu pregunta y, por eso, me atrevo a dar mi opinión personal. Nunca, en mi opinión, suena "fatal" un error gramatical quando viene de un extranjero, pero sí quando viene de un nativo. Es mi humilde opinión.


----------



## Cosmopolita

Jellby said:


> ¿Cómo se usa el verbo "encantar" (cuando significa "gustar mucho") en otros países? Porque en España se usa, diría yo, únicamente en sentido enunciativo afirmativo, pero no en negativo ("no me encanta la cebolla") ni en interrogativo ("¿te encanta el bacalao?"). Alguna vez he oído a un extranjero usarlo en sentido negativo, y eso, entre otras cosas, lo ha delatado.


 
Hola Jellby!
Nunca me puse a pensarlo, pero es cierto, no se usa el verbo "encantar" ni en negación ni en interrogación. Por supuesto, depende del contexto, pueden darse casos en los que se diga:

-¿Así que te encanta la leche? Me dijeron que sos capaz de tomarte un litro vos sola. (En realidad no está preguntando, no espera respuesta porque ya sabe que le encanta)

O si no:
-¿Volvés del trabajo caminando?
-Sí, no es que me encante caminar, pero se me rompió el auto. (= no es que me guste tanto tanto, sino que...)


----------



## HUMBERT0

mirx said:


> Sin duda alguna lo que más fácil delata a un no nativo, es su acento, ya que los sonidos en español son bien definidos, no hay "a" que suena a "a" pero casi como "e". Y obviamente la "r", que me supongo es un sonido dificil ya que los bebés tienden a decir, "cagrhooo" (carro) y "pegrhooo"(perro), asi que mejor dicen "run run" y "gua gua"


Tienes razón el acento los delata, yo he ecuchado a muchos estaunidenses, y por más que logren conocer el idioma o hablarlo, no logran enunciar bien todos los sonidos. Principalemente las vocales, con sus ei, ou, iu, etc.
Aquí en la oficina hay una Señora que es del vecino país y habla muy buen español, pero facilmente la pronunciación le delata. Y otro estaunidense compañero de oficina, sí habla como nativo, su padre es estaunidense, y su madre es mexicana, él se crio aquí en la ciudad. Entonces creo que eso lo hace nativo, ¿no?   .


----------



## Sidjanga

Muy buen día a todos!

Muy interesante el hilo.


mirx said:


> Acerca de corregir,(...) y de lo de "neva", casi estoy seguro que te corrigió un mexicano, a mi me *corrigieron *muchas veces por decir *nieva, *tanto que mejor utilizaba "cae nieve, caía, nieve, cayó etc." Y hasta que entré a éste foro fue que me desengañe completamente que es nieva.


Sí, a mí ya me preguntaron dos o tres mexicanos (en invierno en Alemania) cuál de las dos formas era la correcta. Pero bueno, me imagino que el verbo no se usa mucho en (al menos gran parte d)el país, ¿no? No creo que nadie conozca todas las formas de todos los verbos que le ofrece (teóricamente) "su" idioma.





> Sin duda alguna lo que más fácil delata a un no nativo, es su acento, ya que los sonidos en español son bien definidos, no hay "a" que suena a "a" pero casi como "e".


¿A qué te refieres con esto?
No entiendo qué quieres decir con que la "a" no suena a "a" sino a "e". ¿En castellano?
Para mí sí suena a "a". ;-) 
¿Quizá dependa de la definición de "la a"?*

Saludos
____________
*¿Ya está prevista la posibilidad de posts acústicos?


----------



## mirx

Sigianga said:


> Muy buen día a todos!
> 
> Muy interesante el hilo.
> Sí, a mí ya me preguntaron dos o tres mexicanos (en invierno en Alemania) cuál de las dos formas era la correcta. Pero bueno, me imagino que el verbo no se usa mucho en (al menos gran parte d)el país, ¿no? No creo que nadie conozca todas las formas de todos los verbos que le ofrece (teóricamente) "su" idioma.¿A qué te refieres con esto?
> No entiendo qué quieres decir con que la "a" no suena a "a" sino a "e". ¿En castellano? *NO, no en español. En otros idiomas como el inglés.*
> Para mí sí suena a "a". ;-)
> ¿Quizá dependa de la definición de "la a"?*
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hola, lo de la "a" lo entendiste al revés, me refiero a que en inglés por ejemplo "can" la "a" suena como "a" pero con una tendencia a ser "e", en español las "a" son "a" y no hay esa ambigüedad.
> 
> Y lo de nieva, pues en mi parte de México si *cae nieve* cada invierno, y la gente sí utiliza mucho el verbo, pero mal conngujado. Dicen "neva", y si alguien dice "nieva" inmediatamente te corrigen y dicen que la forma correcta es "neva", te tachan de naco y de ignorante. Para evitar altercados yo mejor digo que *"cae nieve".*


----------



## Jellby

mirx said:


> Dicen "neva", y si alguien dice "nieva" inmediatamente te corrigen y dicen que la forma correcta es "neva", te tachan de naco y de ignorante.



Habrá que empezar a decir "llove" también


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Jellby said:


> Habrá que empezar a decir "llove" también


 
Asi es. Llove, trona y hela.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Otro verbo que sufre de este "fenómeno" es *apretar.* Lo correcto es "yo *aprieto*", "*apriete* usted", pero generalmente se escucha (por lo menos acá), "*apreto*", "*aprete*"...


----------



## natasha2000

KateNicole said:


> Lo de delatan fue un "error de dedo" y lo de
> me gustaria que comentaran sobre . . . te suena fatal? Te pregunto por que acabo de buscar "comenten sobre" en google, y salen un monton de paginas que contienen esa frase. Aunque muy probablemente no este bien (gramaticamente) parece que muchos nativos si usan "comentar sobre". Que piensas?


hmmm... ¿No sería esto una traducción literal del inglés? comment about - comentar sobre algo...

A mi también me suena fatal... En español, claro. 
Interesante hilo. 
Me gustaría que se comenten también los errores cometidos por otras naciones, y no solo por angloparlantes, ya que yo no soy una de ellos, y seguro que tengo otros errores sútiles que me dilatan delatan... 
Lo que yo pienso: artículos, ser/estar (pero no en los casos obvios, eso ya me lo he aprendido muy bien), preposiciones (algunas), frases hechas que a veces sin pensar traduzco directamente de mi idioma...

Creo que a veces, la falta de concentración, cansancio, o si llevas un tiempo hablando en tu idioma materno, hacen que aunque hables un idioma de una manera (casi) perfecta, empiezas a cometer errores. A veces, tan estúpidos que luego te preguntas, ¿será posible que lo dije de verdad?

Bueno. Ahora os toca a vosotros, nativos...


----------



## natasha2000

ayaram7700 said:


> Uno de los errores que cometen los no nativos es usar "pero" en lugar de "sino", suena *tan fatal,*
> 
> Ejemplo:
> Dijo que no vieniera a las seis, pero a las siete y media
> Ella no es mi hermana, pero mi amiga.


 
Ésta es una traducción literal del inglés.


----------



## bianconera

> Me gustaría que se comenten también los errores cometidos por otras naciones, y no solo por angloparlantes, ya que yo no soy una de ellos, y seguro que tengo otros errores sútiles que me dilatan...


 
Si estoy de acuerdo.  Soy italiana y puedo decir la rr bien ... mis errores  son los acentos.  Primero por que no los tengo en mi ordenador y segundo por las reglas.  Las palabras esdru'julas, llanas, y sobresdru'julas me tienen loca!


----------



## KateNicole

Si lo quieres ver como una traducción literal, puede ser . . . y no digo que esté bien sino que es algo que he escuchado en LATINO AMERICA (no E.E.U.U.) muy a menudo, así que me pregunto si "fatal" será una exageración. Todas las respuestas son interesantes, pero buscaba errores _sútiles._ En mi opinión el confundir fem. y masc. ("la carro") por ejemplo, no es sútil. 
Saludos a todos, que hace meses que no me he conectado. 
Si les suena fatal, no lo puedo discutir, pero me confundo porque a veces en la vida real, he visto que la gente exagera los errores de la gente extranjera, inclusive los errores que cometen frecuentemente los mismos nativos. 
Por ejemplo, si un americano dice "¿Me llamaste*s*?" reconozco el error, pero no pienso "¡Hablando así, ya todos sabrán que vienes de parte!" porque hay muchos hispanohablantes que cometen ese error. 
Sin desviar más del tema, mi pregunta es si "comentar sobre" está tan mal que se escucha "extranjero" en vez de "malhablado" simplemente. Supongo que depende de dónde viene uno, porque por lo que he visto aquí, los americanos lo aceptan un poco más que los españoles.


----------



## Servando

natasha2000 said:


> seguro que tengo otros errores sútiles que me dilatan...


 
 ¿Te dilatan?  

Je, je, je, Natasha, esos errores te hacen "expandirte" o "retrasarte".

Este es un error que muchos anglosajones cometen: dicir, pidir, etc.


----------



## natasha2000

KateNicole said:


> Si lo quieres ver como una traducción literal, puede ser . . . y no digo que esté bien sino que es algo que he escuchado en LATINO AMERICA (no E.E.U.U.) muy a menudo, así que me pregunto si "fatal" será una exageración. Todas las respuestas son interesantes, pero buscaba errores _sútiles._ En mi opinión el confundir fem. y masc. ("la carro") por ejemplo, no es sútil.
> Saludos a todos, que hace meses que no me conectado.


 
¿A qué te refieres, exactamente? A "comentar sobre" o a utilizar pero en vez de sino?

En cuanto a lo primero, he notado que los hispanohablantes en Latinoamérica son a veces influenciados por inglés, no sólo en vocabulario, sino también en la misma construcción de la frase. Así que, comentar sobre puede ser una cosa "no tan fatal", y es más la diferencia entre el español peninsular y el de América. 

Lo segundo ya lo veo como un error de traducción literal. También lo veo como un error sútil, porque se trata más de estilo que de gramática. Bueno, igual me equivoco, pero a mi me suena así. Que lo digan los nativos.


----------



## KateNicole

Perdón, me refería a "comentar sobre".  Es curioso lo que dices de la influencia del inglés, porque hay errores de estilo que cometen personas que no saben ni "hello," aunque no dudo lo que dices.


----------



## natasha2000

Servando said:


> ¿Te dilatan?
> 
> Je, je, je, Natasha, esos errores te hacen "expandirte" o "retrasarte".
> 
> Este es un error que muchos anglosajones cometen: dicir, pidir, etc.


 
Oh! 
¡Qué cosa más estúpida! 
Pero eso no tiene nada que ver con los anglosajones. Yo lo hice pero no soy anglosajona.

(Ahora lo corrijo. Buff. No me lo puedo creer! )


----------



## KateNicole

Ese error en el habla es común entre los mexicanos también (y en los demás países no sé.) 
Yo escucho de vez en cuando medecina, polecia, desié, pelié, etc.
A veces pasa sin que te dés cuenta si estás hablando rápido.


----------



## Sidjanga

mirx said:


> Hola, lo de la "a" lo entendiste al revés, me refiero a que en inglés por ejemplo "can" la "a" suena como "a" pero con una tendencia a ser "e", en español las "a" son "a" y no hay esa ambigüedad.


Sí, muchas gracias, ahora lo veo. Ya me pareció raro ... ;-) 





> Para evitar altercados yo mejor digo que *"cae nieve".*


Hmm, sí, quizá hubiera que inventar más formas para esquivar otros altercados también...

Saludos


----------



## ayaram7700

KateNicole said:


> Si lo quieres ver como una traducción literal, puede ser . . . y no digo que esté bien sino que es algo que he escuchado en LATINO AMERICA (no E.E.U.U.) muy a menudo, así que me pregunto si "fatal" será una exageración. Todas las respuestas son interesantes, pero buscaba errores _sútiles._ En mi opinión el confundir fem. y masc. ("la carro") por ejemplo, no es sútil.
> Saludos a todos, que hace meses que no me he conectado.
> Si les suena fatal, no lo puedo discutir, pero me confundo porque a veces en la vida real, he visto que la gente exagera los errores de la gente extranjera, inclusive los errores que cometen frecuentemente los mismos nativos.
> Por ejemplo, si un americano dice "¿Me llamaste*s*?" reconozco el error, pero no pienso "¡Hablando así, ya todos sabrán que vienes de parte!" porque hay muchos hispanohablantes que cometen ese error.
> Sin desviar más del tema, mi pregunta es si "comentar sobre" está tan mal que se escucha "extranjero" en vez de "malhablado" simplemente. Supongo que depende de dónde viene uno, porque por lo que he visto aquí, los americanos lo aceptan un poco más que los españoles.


 
Hola KateNicole, sólo un pequeño alcance: la palabra es sutil, acento en la última sílaba (*sin tilde*, palabra aguda terminada en l)

Saludos,

Ayaram7700


----------



## KateNicole

!Gracias!


----------



## Brazilian Girl

Kate, yo opino que las preposiciones y los verbos mal conjugados se nos delatan, no importando el origen del idioma nativo.
En Brasil la cosa empeora, ya que mismo los fluyentes suelen mezclar alguna cosa del portugués y a veces salen cosas como: "voy de avión", "yo encendo", "yo durmo", etc.


----------



## roanheads

Hola a todos,
Para echar leña al fuego.
Yo, sí, tengo un diccionario de la primera categoría, del año 2004, grande y pesa una tonelada, que dice lo siguiente.

Comentar,----verbo transitivo o intransitivo según el contexto y sentido.
También se dan ejemplos de ambos casos, incluso uno con " comentar sobre algo "
Así que, por cierto, hay una polémica.

¿ Alguien quiere comentar lo de arriba, o comentar sobre mi opinión ?

Saludos.


----------



## jmx

jorge_val_ribera said:


> Otro verbo que sufre de este "fenómeno" es *apretar.* Lo correcto es "yo *aprieto*", "*apriete* usted", pero generalmente se escucha (por lo menos acá), "*apreto*", "*aprete*"...


Yo también he oído eso en España, o por lo menos en Aragón.


----------



## Cicerón

jmartins said:


> Yo también he oído eso en España, o por lo menos en Aragón.



En La Rioja incluso oyes gente mayor que dice "preta aquí"


----------



## nathaliass7

Coincido con Tochi. Los errores más frecuentes de aquellas personas que hablan español no nativo es el de adjudicar el género a los sustantivos. El castellano es muy riguroso con eso, y cambia si es singular, plural, femenino, masculino o neutro.


----------



## natasha2000

nathaliass7 said:


> Coincido con Tochi. Los errores más frecuentes de aquellas personas que hablan español no nativo es el de adjudicar el género a los sustantivos. El castellano es muy riguroso con eso, y cambia si es singular, plural, femenino, masculino o neutro.


 
Eso podría ser el error de la gente que es nativa de idiomas que no tienen género diferenciado - el inglés, por ejemplo. Mi idioma tiene todo eso y si me equivoco en género, me equivocaré en el plan, decir el para algo que es ella, pero no decir el para algo que es ellos. Y si hago este error, es porque es una palabra nueva que tiene diferente género en mi idioma, como por ejemplo, libro, en español es el, pero en mi idioma es ella. La palabra libro en concreto, es una palabra que ya me la sé desde hace muchisimo tiempo, asi que con esta palabra seguro no me equivoco, pero sí me puede pasar con otra que no uso mucho o que acabo de aprender.

Una cosita. El español tiene el género neutro, pero no se utiliza junto con los sustantivos, sino para otras cosas., así que no se pueden hacer errores con el género neutro...

Os cuento un error reciente que he hecho. Recientemente me fui de viaje y dejé a mi perra con un amigo que también tiene un perro. Hablaba con una amiga, y le dije: Es que todos los tres duermen en la cama! Y ella me corrigió - Los tres duermen en la cama. O Todos duermen en la cama. Pero no Todos los tres. Creo que es más la cuestién de estilo que de gramática, y que éste sería un error sutil, lo que preguntaba al principio KateNicole.


----------

